# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Έναρξη της λειτουργίας του site του Ασύρματου Δικτύου Ναυπάκ

## Ventrix

Το site του Ασύρματου Δικτύου Ναυπάκτου είναι πλέον έτοιμο και σας περιμένει! Ελπίζουμε με την βοήθειά σας να γίνει ένα ενεργό και πολύτιμο site για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μας.

http://nwn.nsdc.gr/

----------

